# Cups and Samba

## scottro

Searching Google, it seems that this problem isn't uncommon.  I followed the steps in the desktop user guide.  Installed Samba--it works fine as far as file sharing, the Win98 and Win2k box can access the user's files on the Gentoo box.

Cups works, I can print locally.

I can add a printer from either the Win98 or Win2k box--however, if I try to print I get access denied.

Various solutions that I tried, without joy, from google.

Creating a /var/samba/spool file and giving it 0777 permissions.

Uncommenting hosts allow for the LAN

Uncommenting guest ok in the printer section

Flushing iptables

No joy.

One person posted on deja a very similar problem, with similar lack of success--then, posted, ah, fixed it--gee, I should have posted this last week I don't remember how I did.   :Smile:   Sigh.  Wish he'd remembered. 

Thanks

Scott

----------

## gschneider

is the cupsd launched before smb at startup?

somebody proposed this some time ago in teh mailing list,

and i think it was changed lately....

----------

## scottro

No, that wasn't it. I actually start both manually, so tried both ways--starting cups first then starting Samba first.

For the heck of it, I then set it up in RH--RH gave me the same access denied error, however, printed without problem (another issue that I found on deja while researching my own problem)

Thanks

Scott

----------

## Guest

just to check, is /var/spool/samba the one that is defined in your /etc/samba/smb.conf?  I believe the default was somewhere in /usr for me and the directory wasnt even there so i created /var/spool/samba, set appropriate permissions and changed the smb.conf and was able to print fine.

also make sure the print command is the right one, i use

lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r

so that the printer uses the drivers for windows and sends raw info to be processed by the printer

----------

## scottro

Like you, it was /usr something---I tried making a directory there too--right now, I'm in Windows (doing something else) and might not get a chance to play with it tonight--however, I have the feeling there's no printer command in there.  

So, I will give that a shot in the next day or so and see what happens.

Thanks much

Scott

----------

## scottro

Darn.  That didn't work either I'm afraid (that is changing it to /var/spool/samba and adding the print command.  

Sigh. 

I'll get it working sooner or later--the aggravating thing is that I suspect it's something obvious that I'm missing--I've decided that if I go to the mailing lists with this one, I'll go to gentoo-newbies rather than users.   :Smile: 

Scott

----------

## piuw

Are you trying to make your printer public?  If so maybe you can set up  the printer with 'guest ok' & sharing on 'share level' instead of on 'user level'.  You can do this with two clicks of a mouse in a browser window with swat.  I don't mess about in the conf file I just make changes thanks to swat, because I'm a lazy bugger. 

I have  a similar problem.  I add my printer in win but when I want to print he tells me the thing is offline or it doesn't exist while I can see it fine in the network neighbourhood window.  

Anyway I'll mess about with it some more and maybe I'll find the solution.

If I figure it out I'll tell you  :Wink: 

----------

